# What Anchor Point ?



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I shoot FITA recurve and anchor straight down the middle....under the chin, split the chin nose touching right down the center.

I'm starting to shoot a finger Aspen/lx limbs/command cams, but because the string angle is steeper, it feels more natual somewhere on the side which lengthens my draw. I'm going to try to shoot bowhunter class if i compete. I'm not using a peep. I shoot the recurve about twice as much as I do the compound at this point.

What anchor point are you guys using?


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

When I shoot with sights I use index finger to the corner of mouth (actually I use one my teeth as its more constant).

When I shoot instinstive style I shoot split fingers just under my eye I like to get the arrow as close to my eye as possible as I have better feel for the trajectory of the arrow.


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*I think it depends more on you than the bow*

I think it depends more on your physiology than the bow. If the you have a consistent anchor 'down the center', I'd adapt your compound to the same point. Your muscles already know how to draw to that point.

I used to have an Aspen LX, w/ wheels that I shot in target tournaments. Loved that bow. I traded it in when I bought a FITA recurve setup. I still can't hit a damned thing with the recurve. Frustrating, very frustrating....

GregS


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I shoot targets as well and I was a recurve archer until I had some problems with my left elbow. I draw to an under the chin anchor just the same as I used to with my recurve. I don't touch my nose on the string any more I just keep a good head position and use the string picture down the side of the sight ring. I drop the bottom finger off and loose one over one under using a platform tab, also the same tab as I used when I shot recurve.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*fixed point*

Corner of the mouth..........index finger.


----------

